# Shooting on private property in New York State



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm bringing my handgun from New York City to Woodstock in NY, where my friend has a backyard with a back stop where he shoots regularly. The NY City law has changed allowing City-registered guns to be shot anywhere in the state at a "legal range". 

I think this means a membership range or the like. Is my friend's range a legal one if it meets parameters such as distance from highways, limited distance behind targets, etc, or does he need licensing from the State to shoot even on his own property?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If you know of a membership range in your area, ask them if there are registration/licensing requirements.
If there are, your friend's 'range' at home probably does not qualify.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Good idea. Will proceed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Say "Hello" to the Ashokan Reservoir for me, as you pass by.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tvphotog said:


> I'm bringing my handgun from New York City to Woodstock in NY, where my friend has a backyard with a back stop where he shoots regularly. *The NY City law has changed allowing City-registered guns to be shot anywhere in the state at a "legal range".*
> 
> I think this means a membership range or the like. Is my friend's range a legal one if it meets parameters such as distance from highways, limited distance behind targets, etc, or does he need licensing from the State to shoot even on his own property?


You've got to be kidding?

If not, then considering it's New York, I'd be willing to bet that the law means just what it says. No and's, if's or but's about it. More than likely you'll have to sign in at the range. This way you will have documented proof that you were there in case you get stopped on the way home. If you can't prove that you were at a "legal range" they could possibly revoke your permit and confiscate your guns.

But the big question is? IF YOU GET STOPPED. More than likely IF you do get stopped when the police run a license check it may come up that you have a handgun license from NYC. In which case you may get questioned. Are you willing to take that chance?


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If you know of a membership range in your area, ask them if there are registration/licensing requirements.
> If there are, your friend's 'range' at home probably does not qualify.


+1


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Myself, I can carry and shoot in nys but not NYC,,,,,are you allowed to carry anywhere in nys or just transport to a legal range?


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Just transport to a legal range. The city permit is not a carry one, just a premises permit. The law change means someone can take their home defense weapon with them to their country house and train with it there. Not carry but at least a change. The law was the outgrowth of the Heller case in front of the Supreme Court today.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Who's going to care?
A NY Trooper won't be looking around.

Go, Shoot have fun

AFS


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AirForceShooter said:


> *Who's going to care?*
> A NY Trooper won't be looking around.
> 
> Go, Shoot have fun
> ...


That would all depend on where you live, how close your neighbors are, and the attitude of the trooper(s) who arrive to answer a noise complaint. Even from a quarter of a mile away, people are gonna' hear it.

Also if you're shooting out in the woods somewhere. Don't leave any trash around not only is it disrespectful to your surroundings but it's really gonna' piss off any trooper if they do arrive for a noise complaint.

There's a popular spot out in the desert where I live that people go to. It's reasonably far away from everything but the amount of trash they leave is sickening. Once a year a group of people go out there and clean it up. But it doesn't take long before it's all crapped up again. Glass containers are the worst. I never go out there as I want no part of that mess. I've got my own little spot and when I leave no one would even know I was there.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

desertman said:


> That would all depend on where you live, how close your neighbors are, and the attitude of the trooper(s) who arrive to answer a noise complaint. Even from a quarter of a mile away, people are gonna' hear it.
> 
> Also if you're shooting out in the woods somewhere. Don't leave any trash around not only is it disrespectful to your surroundings but it's really gonna' piss off any trooper if they do arrive for a noise complaint.
> 
> There's a popular spot out in the desert where I live that people go to. It's reasonably far away from everything but the amount of trash they leave is sickening. Once a year a group of people go out there and clean it up. But it doesn't take long before it's all crapped up again. Glass containers are the worst. I never go out there as I want no part of that mess. I've got my own little spot and when I leave no one would even know I was there.


Did you miss the part it was a friends backyard where his friend shoots all the time?

AFS


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> *Myself, I can carry and shoot in nys but not NYC*,,,,,are you allowed to carry anywhere in nys or just transport to a legal range?


Unless you're a criminal of course then the laws don't matter. It makes you wonder who these laws are targeted against and what useful purpose do they serve? You go thru all the bullshit to get a carry permit within New York State but step one foot into NYC with a sidearm and you're a criminal facing jail time, the revocation of your permit and the confiscation of your firearms. You are now a prohibited possessor as described by state and federal law. That's infuriating!

I'm just so freakin' glad that I live in Arizona. At least we have state preemption laws where the large metropolitan areas can not dictate policies for the rest of the state or write their own gun laws that are more restrictive than the rest of the state. We also have very specific 2nd Amendment rights in our state constitution:

Section 26. The right of the individual citizen to bear arms in defense of himself or the state shall not be impaired, but nothing in this section shall be construed as authorizing individuals or corporations to organize, maintain, or employ an armed body of men.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AirForceShooter said:


> Did you miss the part it was a friends backyard where his friend shoots all the time?
> 
> AFS


No, I did not miss it. I was writing in general terms. But now that you bring it up who's to say whether that may change or not for any given reason? At least for me and as much as I'm into guns I certainly would not like to live within ear shot of an outdoor shooting range. Or next to a neighbor who turns their property into one. That's why I wrote. "That would all depend on where you live, how close your neighbors are". Did you miss that part?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tvphotog said:


> Just transport to a legal range. The city permit is not a carry one, just a premises permit. The law change means someone can take their home defense weapon with them to their country house and train with it there. Not carry but at least a change. The law was the outgrowth of the Heller case in front of the Supreme Court today.


Better check the law as it's written. 
I haven't seen it myself yet.
Do you have to keep the gun in a carry case? What represents legal range? Country home? Double check the verbage they use. 
The only reason to be concerned, would be a called in complaint.
Otherwise law enforcement is ok with firearms.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Get the hell out of New York and live like an American. I am at Lat. 44.7, lng.91.4. All I have to do is get out of the city limits and not trespass to exercise my 2nd amendment rights. As a New Yorker you have automatically given up those rights because of the TURDS your neighbors elect.

GW


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

It saddens me to see the freedoms many of my fellow Americans have already surrendered.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

NYC and NYS are two separate worlds.
NYS is a hunting paradise.
https://www.wideopenspaces.com/15-reasons-will-convince-new-york-state-best-hunting-fishing-pics/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> NYC and NYS are two separate worlds.
> NYS is a hunting paradise.
> https://www.wideopenspaces.com/15-reasons-will-convince-new-york-state-best-hunting-fishing-pics/


NYC is a different kind of hunting paradise, remember.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> NYC is a different kind of hunting paradise, remember.


Nys gave us WOODSTOCK


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Philco said:


> It saddens me to see the freedoms many of my fellow Americans have already surrendered.


It's the birth of tyranny, and it's happening right before our very eyes. It makes you wonder what the f*** they're indoctrinating people with in our public educational system, colleges and universities? The bigger question is why? Why would anybody in their right mind want to live in a banana republic? A banana republic is a society of which an impoverished population are ruled by plutocrats. But that can never happen as long as the peasants remain armed.

"Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."--Santayana


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Nys gave us WOODSTOCK


As Bob Dylan wrote: "The times they are a changin'"

Not for the better I'm afraid. It was the birth of the radical Leftist movement and the deterioration of our once great Constitutional Republic. I'm guessing that the Vietnam War was the catalyst for it? Those were turbulent times indeed and we are paying for it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> It's the birth of tyranny, and it's happening right before our very eyes. It makes you wonder what the f*** they're indoctrinating people with in our public educational system, colleges and universities? The bigger question is why? Why would anybody in their right mind want to live in a banana republic? A banana republic is a society of which an impoverished population are ruled by plutocrats. But that can never happen as long as the peasants remain armed.
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."--Santayana


Obama started " core values initiative " and gave out huge cash incentives to our educational institutions. It was liberal biased of course.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Obama started " core values initiative " and gave out huge cash incentives to our educational institutions. It was liberal biased of course.


We can't expect the education cartel to bite the hand that feeds them. It's within their best interests to promote a Left wing socialist agenda. But As much as I can't stand that swine, this shit's been going on long before Obama.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> It's the birth of tyranny, and it's happening right before our very eyes. It makes you wonder what the f*** they're indoctrinating people with in our public educational system, colleges and universities? The bigger question is why? Why would anybody in their right mind want to live in a banana republic? A banana republic is a society of which an impoverished population are ruled by plutocrats. But that can never happen as long as the peasants remain armed.
> 
> "Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."--Santayana


That's why I left NY back in 2007. Moved to SC and now to GA. Never realized the freedom I didn't have in NY. Born and lived there 57 years. Can't believe it really never occurred to me while I was there however in all fairness, it's gotten real bad there since the mid 80's or so when the .dems started taking over state politics. Most of upstate is pretty .conservative but downstate and Albany is lib city. The current governor is a total fascist. Hates guns and anyone who owns one. Wants the population disarmed.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> That's why I left NY back in 2007. Moved to SC and now to GA. Never realized the freedom I didn't have in NY. Born and lived there 57 years. Can't believe it really never occurred to me while I was there however in all fairness, it's gotten real bad there since the mid 80's or so when the .dems started taking over state politics. Most of upstate is pretty .conservative but downstate and Albany is lib city. The current governor is a total fascist. Hates guns and anyone who owns one. Wants the population disarmed.


Great move!

I wish every like thinking New Yorker would do the same. New York State would then lose electoral votes and seats in congress. Cuomo is nothing more than a vindictive petty little tyrant. When ever I see his ugly face I see the face of evil. Unfortunately for upstate New Yorkers, you've got New York City and down state politicians ruling the state with an iron fist. Then there's RINO's such as it's previous Governor Pataki. A low life swine if there ever was one. I don't know which is worse the devil that you know or the devil that you don't know? Pataki falls into the latter category.

Hopefully the case against New York City's handgun travel ban. Where licensed handgun owner's were not allowed to take their guns out of the city will be decided favorably by the Supreme Court.

Laws such as that should infuriate any freedom loving American. Especially when you take into consider all of the bullshit that one has to go through just to own a handgun within New York City.

It's important for those of us that do not live in New York to be aware of what's going on there. The same applies to every other bastion of Left wing social policies. For one day those very same politicians could become president and appoint justices to the federal bench and the Supreme Court. Pamela Karlan one of the Democrats so called legal scholars at the impeachment hearing was one of Clinton's choices for the Supreme Court had she been elected president. That should scare the living hell out of any freedom loving American.


*Ultimate TDS: Trump-hater Pamela Karlan was on Hillary ...*
noqreport.com/2019/12/04/ultimate-tds-trump...
Dec 04, 2019 · Stanford law professor Pamela Karlan has an extremely good reason to hate the President. If her choice for president, Hillary Clinton, had won the 2016 election, there's a good chance Karlan would be sitting on the Supreme Court today. Karlan was on Clinton's shortlist of potential Supreme Court nominees.
*Impeachment 'expert' actually anti-Trump Hillary Clinton ...*
www.wnd.com/2019/12/democrat-expert-actually...
1 day ago · She's better described as a financial supporter of Hillary Clinton with a personal grudge against President Trump's election because she "was on Hillary Clinton's short list of Supreme Court...


----------

